# New Jettas are ugly



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

Is it just me or does the newest Jetta look like it got hit with a bucket of ugly? Especially the front end? 

Found an article farther down where VW is apparently talking about using some American designers on some upcoming models. First post to this was a concerned VW owner who said this
"The new Jetta/passat are an embarrassment to the idea of german engineering." So apparently I'm not the only one that thinks some of the current models are lacking.

Thoughts?


----------



## MrPortugaMK6 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey, everyone has there opinions and that's cool. This is my jetta, idk why but the first time i saw this car i was amazed. There a lot different, but they take some time to get used to as far as the vw look goes, let me know how you feel:beer:


----------



## E-RustBox'er (Jul 30, 2011)

^ Nope.

:beer:


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

:thumbdown:


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

91JET16V said:


> Is it just me or does the newest Jetta look like it got hit with a bucket of ugly?


It's just you. Definitely a ton better looking than the pregnant jelly bean MkV.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

feels_road said:


> It's just you. Definitely a ton better looking than the pregnant jelly bean MkV.


Came to post this. 


Sent from my iDevice


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

feels_road said:


> It's just you. Definitely a ton better looking than the pregnant jelly bean MkV.


Could not disagree more.


----------



## 2VWatatime (Aug 4, 2006)

> Thoughts?


Hmmm. You joined a VW forum to toss out invectives w/the hope of starting up some s**t (in interweb terms a troll based flame war)?

That's what I think, and I'll stick w/it. :wave:


----------



## AndrewJoan (Jun 9, 2011)

They look too Japanese for my taste. I love those wheels though.


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

*jeeeetaaa*

i purchased a 2011 Jetta SEL, thinking i was doing the right thing last year right before PCS'ing from hawaii when i wanted a GLI to begin with. something kept telling me no, but i went ahead and got a white gold with upgraded wheel/tire package right off the bat. After about 6 months i still couldnt get used to the car, everyone told me it was so nice blah blah, but i went frfom a lancer evolution 9 to that. For some reason i just cant get past the styling, So on the 20th of june this year i traded it for a 12MKVI GTI. I COULDNT be happier getting rid of the jettta. it was a great car. just not my personal style. To each their own.


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

GTIzks said:


> i purchased a 2011 Jetta SEL, thinking i was doing the right thing last year right before PCS'ing from hawaii when i wanted a GLI to begin with. something kept telling me no, but i went ahead and got a white gold with upgraded wheel/tire package right off the bat. After about 6 months i still couldnt get used to the car, everyone told me it was so nice blah blah, but i went frfom a lancer evolution 9 to that. For some reason i just cant get past the styling, So on the 20th of june this year i traded it for a 12MKVI GTI. I COULDNT be happier getting rid of the jettta. it was a great car. just not my personal style. To each their own.


i started with a GTI to begin with for that reason :thumbup:

however, i do like the mk6 jetta. it looks really nice, but not better than previous models.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

I wouldn't call it ugly, but it is certainly more generic looking than the previous model. The front end looks remarkably like the new Civic, which is not a good thing.


----------



## StL2.5 (Dec 21, 2011)

The only thing the current models are lacking would be a full screen MFD as well as upgraded interior materials. The GLI looks great and I dissagree that it looks Japanese or like a civic. As a few stated it looks better than the previous gen Jetta and is now getting disc brakes all around as well as soft touch material for the higher end Jettas.


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

"Hmmm. You joined a VW forum to toss out invectives w/the hope of starting up some s**t (in interweb terms a troll based flame war?"

Nope, wanted to know what other peoples thoughts were about the newest body style.

Ok, so maybe ugly was a bit harsh, maybe a bit boring, in the front end?

Marco @nbe, will admit I wasn't speaking about GLI's, but I will admit in red and with those wheels that is the nicest new Jetta I've seen. I guess I should have been more specific. But it does seem the non-GLI's have taken a step backward. 

I worry about who is doing there styling. Sometimes it seems that VW is tipping towards Japanese design. I just want my German car to look you know, German.


Just resurrected my MKII Jetta and have had ups and downs and at times have thought about just getting a newer or new Jetta, I dunno maybe I need to see a new GLI in the flesh? And apparently there is a front end difference between Jetta's and GLI's.


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I wouldn't call it ugly, but rather plain, common and rather uninspired. I would extend these comments to the whole new VW corporate look. 

I much prefer the look of the VW models circa: 2008-10.


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, that's kinda how I feel. Been kinda looking at 2006 GLI's. I think just like Toyota made compromises on quality to become the number one automobile manufacturer, I worry that VW will make styling compromises to appeal to a broader market?


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

the rear ends of the new jettas look great imo. even the US taillights actually look good.


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

They just don't look very Vw'ish IMO, I really think the older round taillight rear end looked better. I was surprised there wasn't more carry over from the last model in the front and rear.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll take this (particularly the GLI version)










over this










any day of the week. :thumbup: The new Jetta is more streamlined and sleekly stylish than the bloated-looking, in-your-face MkV... IMHO, of course.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I wasn't a huge fan of the MkVI Jetta at first but its certainly grown on me. I like it a lot more than the MkV. And the MVI Golf...loving it. That is 20 times better looking than the MkV Golf, IMO. Plus, the TDI is basically a GTI with a diesel engine, which is awesome in my book. I was oh so tempted on the Golf TDI before I picked up my 20th...


----------



## rhodri45 (Feb 19, 2012)

Rockerchick said:


> I wasn't a huge fan of the MkVI Jetta at first but its certainly grown on me. I like it a lot more than the MkV. And the MVI Golf...loving it. That is 20 times better looking than the MkV Golf, IMO. Plus, the TDI is basically a GTI with a diesel engine, which is awesome in my book. I was oh so tempted on the Golf TDI before I picked up my 20th...


yeah, i almost got the TDI too, then the lady at the stealership twisted my arm into driving the GTI, and i ended buying the GTI -.- still handles amazingly, just like older models. and now its ridiculous on the track


----------



## snafuracer94 (Apr 24, 2008)

The new Jetta is extremely bland looking to me. No excitement at all. My wife's '10 Jetta Cup Edition TDI is stunning looking in comparison. The new GLI looks a bit better than a standard Jetta but VW seems to be going in a boring styling direction. The Passat isn't much better. Both cars are well engineered though!


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

I was behind a new passat today and was just not impressed. Bland is a very good description. Where's the farfennugen?


----------



## jackedrabbit (Jan 11, 2011)

The mk5's eventually grew on me but these are going to take a WHILE.

Air ride and some sick, huge wheels would be the most appealing I think. Someone will justify these cars And start a trend. Just give it time.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

I loved the MK5 Jetta immediatly.

Took timr to warm up to the new MK6,but am now liking them more and more,and are extremely popular.

Much better looking than the MK6 Golf IMHO...


----------



## pknopp (Dec 28, 2011)

From what I understand VW is selling a bunch of them so they must look pretty good to many. I do like the MKV better but that is just personal taste. If I had to buy a new car in the Jetta price range I would still consider one.


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

This surge in the jetta sales is all price point. VW changed it's demographic with the jetta in age, income, overall more start up families are buying the jetta now. The professional types aren't buying the jetta or passat they migrated to Audi. I have to say the jetta looks cheapen person like corolla cheap!!!!!. The ride is [email protected] compared to what it was.. As a 25 year vw driver you'll never catch me in the new jetta or passat. If only VW would've built it in true german fashion instead of Jap - crap - el carte.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Overall, I like the look of the Mark VI Jetta, but like most cars, the higher up you go in the model selection, the better it gets, as far as looks are concerned. For me, I wouldn't consider anything less than the GLI, and that would be the upcoming 2013 GLI at that; where VW finally made available the xenon headlamps, and a few other nice options.

I would have liked to have seen the slim chrome band circle the entire side window surround instead of just the bottom, and the beautiful rear crease forming the rear spoiler off the NCC would have made the rearward appearance even more handsome than it presently is, and the entire outward appearance complete in my eyes. The add on spoiler is completely lacking.

What I really would like to see is an upgraded interior akin to what the NCC had. If the GLI had an interior similar to that, or maybe an SEL Premium version equipped the same as a GLI, but with that interior, I'd be at my dealership tomorrow ready to purchase.

The bottom line from my perspective is that the Mark VI is so, so close....but it's not quite there yet. And of course, I am overlooking the completely boring palette of colors that are available. The Black, Candy White, Charcoal Grey is OK, Tornado Red....bleah....just my opinion; But, No, absolutely not. I am tired of those colors. It is time for some really nice colors, blues/greens/reds, that complement the car. Boring and timid has to go.

But the OP said ugly? No, I think -depending upon how you dress the car- far, far from it. It is a little Audi in my eyes, and my next car if some of the items mentioned above eventually show up.


----------



## duck tape (Mar 28, 2012)

I think they are similar to the mk 3 in the way that they don't look too good stock, but as soon as you slam it and throw some roti's or bbs' on there with the right stance, it looks kick @$$ :thumbup:

This









vs this...


----------



## TexasBulldog (Jul 3, 2012)

We just bought a 2012 Beetle and they didn't have the one we wanted and they put us in a new Jetta for a few days.

It only took a couple hours for my fiancee to want the Jetta instead of the Beetle... window problem and all i know she wanted the small/sporty car and breaks my heart, she hates the golf and i got her to stick with the Turbo Bug.

The rental was red and VW has a very good and beautiful RED paint. Plus the car looked good IMO and drove excellent. I could see us turning into a VW household with cars like that.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I think the Jetta VI is the best-looking Jetta ever. And apparently a lot of people concur since it is selling like hotcakes.


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

I think some better looking headlights would do wonders. I would have to agree with price point being why they would be selling briskly. I just don't think it's the styling that's making them sell. 

There does seem to be quite a few variants of the front fascia. Some better looking then others.

I would say though it seems more people seem to think the design is bland rather than attractive.


----------



## Aron. (Jul 4, 2012)

i love the current shape jetta, i'd definitely have one


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

its not ugly, its just bland .... no unique style

i think the mkv looks good (coming from an mk4 owner)

at the end of the day, i'm not vain to care about exterior too much.... u just look at it during first approach, u dont even look at the car when u leave unless u walk backwards)

i'm not gonna get a nicer just so other ppl can admire it, and i'm not gonna get an aston martin just to keep it in the garage


----------



## Sanityana (Mar 4, 2012)

I liked the boxier mk3 down bodies, but things change and evolve


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Styling is subjective (DUH) but to me, the mk6 looks cheap. I just couldnt see myself every buying one. Will it grow on me? Only time will tell. I remember when the mk5 Jetta came out, I though vw seriously screwed up. Looked like a carbon copy of the Corolla to my eyes. After some time though, I was seriously in love (you know it looks nice when you day dream about driving it  ) When the mk6 came out the opposite occured to me. I actually really LOVED the "audiesque" look of it all. Now, for whatever reason, it just looks cheap. Still better than most other cars in class though, and sales numbers most defenitely show vw did good:thumbup:


----------



## RG.Jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

your ugly new jettas are nasty.. as stated before wheels and suspension is all you need to mod these


----------



## Helltime (Jun 3, 2009)

Stock they are lacking in looks, but with tint/wheels/low :thumbup:
IMO jetta goes about every other generation, not really a fan of the mk1/mk3 or mk5 jettas.


----------



## Broshi (May 22, 2011)

Being that my brother owned a Mk2 and a Mk3, I've personally owned a Mk3 and a Mk4, my sister owns a Mk5, and my girlfriend will be owning a Mk6 (we've been looking at it for some time now), I feel that I can throw my input in. 

Mk2 - Boxy and looked good
Mk3 - Wasn't too much of a fan of my Mk3
Mk4 - Hands down my favorite Jetta
Mk5 - Average/Nothing special
Mk6 - Decent

Honestly all Jettas look good lowered except for the Mk5. I'll probably never want to own anything but a Mk4. They have so much potential and look REALLY classy if done right.

*The guy above me said it all.*


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

I definitely think they seem to come and go. I think I've narrowed it down largely to cheap looking headlights and lowering it with rims and tint can't fix that. Does anybody make a after market headlight for it? Maybe that's the fix.

And as far as killer sales go, when you offer 0%APR for 5 years you're going to sell some cars no matter what they look like.


----------



## Seanyboy (Aug 2, 2011)

new jettas are horrible in my opinion, expect for a really cool stanced out gli i say the other day but besides that mkV is sooo much cooler


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/250x250/21555508.jpg


----------



## 4doorturtle (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree.. MK3 and MK2 were the best body styles of the jetta.. Boxier is better..


----------



## Jlw2387 (Jun 30, 2012)

I honestly hated the MKVI at first, until I saw a brand new GLI up close at a dealer in October, 8 months later, I have one. I think the MKVIs look like a progression of the MKIV. MKV was ok, but a little girly.


----------



## bottomoutonaspeedbump (Apr 11, 2011)

Its all personal opinions. I personally like the old models. Not really a big fan on the "bubble" look of any kind of car. And to compare a jetta to a civic....come on....really? if anything they look more like an A4. As they kind of should look. If you are unhappy with the look in the first place why would you buy it?  should've spent the money on a mk1 cabby or a fox. Something unique that you dont see everywhere u turn. :beer::beer::beer: shows character and good taste.. Agreed on the ugly new body. But they are still vdubs.


----------



## Bariman82 (Jan 26, 2004)

I was car-shopping in 2002 (ended up buying, and still own, my current 3) and didn't even consider the 4 due to the rounded rear doors. The 5 came out and I lost interest completely. I definitely favor the 1-3.


----------



## Cats_Eye (Jul 14, 2012)

Ive never been a VW owner nor has my family. However I have to agree with what has been said... the A6 or Mk VI Jetta looks too bland... it kind of looks like a Corolla... 

I am currently looking at obtainin a used Phaeton however if I were to choose a Jetta I'd show for a A4 / Mk IV model.

Also... the new base level Jettas (Trendline) don't even include AC.... at least not here in Canada anyways

-Kenny


----------



## VW_Hippie (May 14, 2010)

It has nice lines but it's a piece of sh!t for a german car. It has no soul and drives like a corolla to some degree, The new jetta is just like any other watered down car offered here in north america. Europe always gets the better cars all the time. I've been flamed before for saying this, however it's true: the new jetta is the quintessential sheeple's car. You can argue that, however it just shows that you know very little about the true german cars and the differences. The 09' 10' jetta despite being a "jelly bean" in shape it it twice the Jetta that is being offered now.


----------



## 91JET16V (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to agree with a lot of Hippie's comments. Couple years ago the wife and I test drove a 2.5 Jetta with the electro-mechanical power steering, and yeah, the thing didn't feel like a VW to me, it felt blah, it was lacking soul for lack of a better term. Europe has typically gotten better styling (years ahead of us at times) and it does seem that often what the US market gets is watered down.


----------



## WishingBig (Jan 23, 2012)

Only like mk4's and mk6's. like a few mk3 golfs but its hard..


----------



## ZeroBravoTango (Jun 10, 2012)

When I bought my 2012 TDI, I wasn't crazy about the styling....untill I saw all the MKVs around me, and realized how girly they were. Nothing wrong with girly, but I'm a dude. :beer:


----------



## freddy2081 (Aug 1, 2007)

When it first came out I thought that the styling was nice, then I saw (and drove) the GLI and thought it was very nice....
If I had to get rid of my passat I would seriously consider a GLI as a substitute....


----------



## Balix (Apr 18, 2014)

Broshi said:


> Mk4 - Hands down my favorite Jetta
> 
> *The guy above me said it all.*



yeah... the mk4 is the only Jetta i look at buying.... vw screwed up when they ditched that design instead of building on it (towards more of a GLI look for everybody) and stick with the style (like the Beetle) instead of killing it.... i'd NEVER buy a mk5 or mk6.... i search used mk4's only.


----------



## whatever54 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been behind the wheel of mk 3s, 4s, 5s and 6s including tdi's of each except the mk3. All have been fun to drive, though if I had to pick one based on driver experience, not styling it would still probably be the mk3. Though my mk4 VR6 MT5, is a lot faster, and handles really well. The mk5 and 6s with the desel engines are much quicker than the mk4 diesel, and handle pretty well, for vehicles considerably larger and heavier. I'm hoping to keep my mk4 VR6 on the road for a long time if possible, adding a mk7 TDI Sportwagen to our fleet as my wifes DD. We'll see how I feel about driving my old mk4 once the mk7 arrives.


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

91JET16V said:


> Couple years ago the wife and I test drove a 2.5 Jetta with the electro-mechanical power steering, and yeah, the thing didn't feel like a VW to me, it felt blah, it was lacking soul for lack of a better term.


I remember reading somewhere (it was either autos.ca or MT) that the electromagnetic steering in the a5 VWs is the same Bosch sourced unit used in higher end BMWs (contemporary Bangle ones, such as the m5).


----------



## designvs (Sep 21, 2012)

IMO the MKV was by far the ugliest Jetta. I don't think it looked cheap but it just looked like a chic car. No matter what is done to mod them, they will always look like a chic car. 

I always liked the MKIV and I do also like the MKVI. Of course, I'm biased because I own one. But the current GLI is _the_ best looking Jetta of all.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

designvs said:


> .....just looked like a chic car. No matter what is done to mod them, they will always look like a chic car....l.


Wel, that is because the Jetta is. The men buy the Golf.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

designvs said:


> IMO the MKV was by far the ugliest Jetta. I don't think it looked cheap but it just looked like a chic car. No matter what is done to mod them, they will always look like a chic car.
> 
> I always liked the MKIV and I do also like the MKVI. Of course, I'm biased because I own one. But the current GLI is _the_ best looking Jetta of all.


I've owned both. I would love to have the interior of the MKV in the MKVI. 

Those bug eyed jettas were UGLY.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

DasCC said:


> .....would love to have the interior of the MKV in the MKVI.....


Wow, as the Mk6 interior is in a whole higher quality and design class, your opinion seems very strange.


----------



## hotjetta (Apr 30, 2014)

I still have and use my Mk4 ,gave the new Jetta to my girlfriend ...It looks kinda ok after some mods though


----------



## TURBO3WAGON (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm like the simplicity of the MK6 Jetta's. Sometimes less is actually more plus I always root for the underdog! :beer:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TURBO3WAGON said:


> I'm like the simplicity of the MK6 Jetta's. Sometimes less is actually more plus I always root for the underdog! :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## blipsman (Nov 20, 2001)

Way too bland... but I wouldn't say ugly. Not that bland is much better than ugly. Maybe even worse. At least ugly has personality.


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

There's a reason the rest of the world doesn't buy the Jetta.


----------



## JJFranklin (May 20, 2014)

I think it's okay, wouldn't get it if I could tho.


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

When the Mk6 came out and I started seeing the base models on the road, I thought they were just shamefully boring.

...then as time went on and the competition started "overstyling" their cars, I started to change my tune.

These days, I find a Jetta (particularly a Mk6) to be quite handsome and perfectly understated.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Omnilith said:


> When the Mk6 came out and I started seeing the base models on the road, I thought they were just shamefully boring.
> 
> ...then as time went on and the competition started "overstyling" their cars, I started to change my tune.
> 
> These days, I find a Jetta (particularly a Mk6) to be quite handsome and perfectly understated.


Both the Jetta and the Passat have a shape that is classy and not weird. As both sell really well in the USA, not sure VW made the wrong decision. 

The Golf is the classiest of the line but does not sell well.


----------



## whatever54 (Aug 26, 2013)

My wife cannot fathom my affection for the mk3's, she can't get past the boxyness. I admit they are boxy, but I love the way they ride and handle. If I could aford to keep one one the road I would, but I'm afraid it would keep me in the poor house. As a consolation prize I drive a mk4 VR6 with the 5speed, it runs great, handles nice and looks amazingly good yet. I've dumped a bunch of money into it since I bought it last summer, don't regret one dime! Was never all that impressed with the mk5's till I test drove one a while back, a manual TDI, it ran nicely, handled well and was generally more fun to drive than I expected. My son currently drives a '13 TDI 6speed, it's very nice to drive, but I'm not sure that it rates very high on the fun meter, though I think it is a bit quicker that his prior vehicle, a mk4 TDI. As my DD I'll stick with my mk4 as long as I can keep it on the road even if the VR6 sucks the premium down!


----------



## G_L_I_2012 (May 26, 2014)

fiftysomething said:


> I think the Jetta VI is the best-looking Jetta ever. And apparently a lot of people concur since it is selling like hotcakes.


I agree. I have liked all the Jetta models but my favorite is the 2012 GLI Autobahn


----------



## OatcakeBandit (May 29, 2014)

I dont think they look terrible, but definitely could be better in my opinion. They're starting to look more generic. Thats just from what i see though as i have not owned a jetta. My 2 best friends both own jettas and i am looking at buying one in the next few weeks. Im looking at a mk3 or a mk4 though, i feel like the older models look more different and out of the norm. Not as rounded and smooth looking as the new ones, but in a good way. Im no expert so sorry if you dont agree with me, thats just my opinion!


----------



## VW Charles (May 18, 2014)

I thought the mk4 GLI's were good looking when they had come out but never sold me, the interior was bland and just didn't quite do it for me. I was never a huge fan of Volkswagen until the mk6 version appeared, especially the GLI's. That's when I eventually caved in and picked one up. I love the looks and feel of the interior, I mean come on this is a good looking vehicle......


----------

